# Cam specs



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I am cant find the stock cam specs. I am looking for the degrees atdc.

Any help?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Nothing??


Can anyone point me in the right direction to find out?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

audi4u would know:

[email protected]


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am fairly sue that there is already a thread where they talk about this


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Bump,

I still havent been able to track down the exhaust opening point.

audi4u didnt know and couldnt measure it, and directed me to [email protected], which I recieved no response from, so im still searching.

edit : "I read/skimmed through audi4u's 034 standalone thread and found some talk of cams towards the end by pete, which said he mapped the cams but never gave out any info."

I cant find the thread that talks about it, thygreyt, can you locate this?

thanks :beer:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I would imagine the guys at blue water would know something about the cams too. I think they did cams in their racing bunny.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> I cant find the thread that talks about it, thygreyt, can you locate this?
> 
> thanks :beer:


let me search for it.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> let me search for it.


Thanks :thumbup:


I sent some messages on fb to Integrated, Bluewater, and INA. Maybe I can get some info from one of them if its not in that thread.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...b0c83a130f3bca0&ix=sea&ion=1&biw=1366&bih=639

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4447754-2.5-Cam-Upgrade/


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> https://www.google.com/webhp?source...b0c83a130f3bca0&ix=sea&ion=1&biw=1366&bih=639
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4447754-2.5-Cam-Upgrade/




I havent looked through all 14 pages of the vortex thread you posted, but you do know I am not inquiring about upgraded cams but specs on the stock ones right?


Sorry if this response was uncalled for but the google search tells me nothing, and I dont need you to "google it for me"  

if there is actual cam info in the vortex thread, thank you.


reading now..................


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, i didnt mean to come out as: "lgtfy"... it was more like me pasting what i was searching, cause thats where i stopped.

i do remember someone mentining specs... but i havent found the thread


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol, i didnt mean to come out as: "lgtfy"... it was more like me pasting what i was searching, cause thats where i stopped.
> 
> i do remember someone mentining specs... but i havent found the thread


haha, no worries.

I email C2 about it also, Danny is seeing what he can dig up on this. 


I also havent finished reading through that C2 cam thread. I hate when real work gets in the way of my car research. haha.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I didnt get a response from any of the places listed above I messaged. I did also message [email protected] and he is checking into getting the specs I need.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

No luck at C2, and Dave at IE just responded and said they have them mapped, but arent going to share that information, which is understandable. 

But Im still looking.


----------

